# Cadillac hat



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Got this hat. It's new its a 7.5 fitted cap flat bill. The bill isn't my style. Never worn. 20 bux. 832 228 0230


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------

